# Question on harvesting my babies



## Gongehead420 (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been reading up on a lot of websites etc on how to grow etc... and im getting tired of searching for what im trying to find out, so maybe u guys can give me a quick answer to this. Lot of places say to just pull up your whole plant when ready to harvest... which i dont really want to do, unless this process makes it quicker for another batch, I was wondering if you prune off all the budds when its time to harvest, how long will that plant take to bud again? or is it just quicker to pull the plant up and start a new seedling? Basically, ive just started growing 5 plants in my closet, and if i get a female i want to keep them... dont want to start over again and get all males or something... any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Gongehead420 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am very new to this, i dont know alot of the techincal jargon, are you talking about when u sex your plant as a female u cut the flower off or whatever and replant that? or u do this before you sex the plant. Also i lease the house i live in from my parents, and live with my sister, who is a recovering adict, so i only have my closet to grow in... dont have another room to grow else im gunna get caught. So i guess im gunna have to start from seed each time... dunno... really have no idea hehe


----------



## SPIDER-MAN (Nov 14, 2006)

dude be careful wait to you move out and get your own place.how would dad feel if he caught you and god forbib a fire


----------



## Gongehead420 (Nov 14, 2006)

My parents used to smoke pot, worst that would happen would be id have to give it to a friend to take


----------

